# opinion on my future pup bloodline



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

SG 16 BSZS 2012 Pépé von der zenteiche


obviously a show dog but has also just completed schh1 and ipo2 at only 24 months old 

some info i have found;

SG16 German Sieger Show 2012. Only 14 months old in the 12 -18 month class

elbows 0,0 and hips 0,1
kk1 HDZW79



His sire E'U2 de la Petite Laeticia was SG9 JKL German Sieger Show 2010
Pepe's dam Amy von der Zenteiche was SG17 JHKL German Sieger 2010
Pepe's show results to date 5 Firsts (he was first in his last 4 shows) 2 Seconds, 2 Thirds, 1 Fifth (35 dogs in the class)
3 out of 4 of Pepe's great grand sires are German Siegers or Vice Siegers
Being Vegas du Haut Mansard, Quenn vom Löher Weg & Hill vom Farbenspiel who are indisputably the best producing sires in the world
The magnificent *LEO von der ZENTEICHE* winner of the JHKL Class German Sieger Show 2012, has Yukon & Quenn in the second generation. Pepe has Yukon in the second generation as well as Quenn and the twice German Seiger Vegas in the 3rd Generation
Pepe's well known breeders have achieved great success in the Breeder's Groups at the German Sieger Shows: 2007 Second, 2010 Third, 2011 Third, 2012 Second
There are 6 straight generations of Zenteiche females on the the mother's side of Pepe's pedigree
the mother is from the breeders also from great German showline. i dont have her online pedigree. i have seen her a bit lately, her main feature is her great nature, extremely agile and obedient , and fearless she is on the smaller side though 24'' and 70 pounds. elbow 0,0 and hips 1,2.


is anyone familiar with his lines that may be able to help me know a little about this stud?


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Pépé did place quite well in the 2012 BSZS when he was 14 months old. But his owners decided they would rather send him to another continent than keep him in Germany or show him in another BSZS, so one must assume that he would not place very high in the GHKLR. Have you met him? How is the temperament? How is the gaiting? Have you seen him work? Who is the bitch that you intend to get your puppy from? Do you intend to show your puppy? Do you intend to do IPO with your puppy?


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

thanks for the reply Uniballer.
i haven't met pepe. My breeder has checked him out and said he couldn't fault him. My breeder placed the up-most importance on temperament so i know pepe will be fine there. i havnt seen him work but my breeder tells me that he has the perfect on and off switch.
the bitch from my breeders is Kantenna Lady Ga Ga A Z
bitches parents 
sire - sannjesa Crusty Demon 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=494140-sannjesa-crusty-demon

Bitchs mum - Kantenna Red Tartan
http://www.pedigreedatabase.eu/pagin...=4100081497AUS

depending on his size, temperament, conformation, drive i may show him but obviously will not bother to much if he isnt ideal.
i probably wont be doing IPO but minor personal protection work maybe. the dog will first and foremost be a companion to both my self and fiance. my fiance being a runner she will feel a lot safer with a companion by her side. i will also definitely be doing lots of obedience also.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, that is a gorgeous dog! That's all I have to say  !


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

a video of him at 14 months


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

I confess that I am not that "into" the show lines. The last show line dog my wife and I had was this dog who was sent to me sight unseen by his breeder when he was 8 weeks old. He lived to be 13. We discovered at 2 years that he had OFA mild hips. We never bred nor showed him, but we titled him to SchH3 ourselves. He could do SG work on a good day, and the drives were pretty good, but the nerves were not really strong enough to do major working competition. I had a working line dog who showed at the USCA Nationals at about the same time, so we were not utter newbies.

I have to tell you that the best thing to do is to see the sire and dam in person. See some training if possible. Get a feel for what the parents are all about and decide if you want one that behaves just like them. If you don't, then you should be prepared to walk away no matter how cute the puppies are. If there are previous offspring then check them out if possible. They are the best predictors of what you would be getting. Go see some dogs at the local IPO club if possible and see if there are other dogs you like more. Then you will be making a much more informed choice.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. Being based in Melbourne Australia iPo and any sort of bite work is illegal. I have however been to the local gsd club and spoken to a few breeders and owners of dogs. 
The problem here is the main scene is show dogs, there are few working line breeders but these guys breed more for police, the army etc. people i have spoken to at the club who have working lines have told me of hyper drives, unstable temperaments. The show line here seem to be a little softer.

I would like my pup to be just like the mother, she is extremely confident and self assured. I did a test when I first saw her by running up full sprint to her and screaming and she did not flinch, (I might look like a fool doing it but you'd be surprised how many run away). Fast, Strong everything a gsd should be, only flaw is she is tad on the small side, her offspring have been great, there is one pup they are now using as a stud dog, hips and elbows came back excellent, few in algility comps and one he gave to the local police and is in training . My breeder tells me that Pepe is of very similar nature. I'm not sure of the studs offspring but that kennel Zenteiche are quality breeders who actually have been known to work there dogs also. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

If you've looked at many of the available sires and dams and think that what you have seen is the best choice for you then go for it. It is very hard to tell the experience level of people over the Internet. I do not want to tell people what to like, only that they should look at the different types/dogs available before making their own choice.

I'm surprised that you say biting dog sports are illegal where you are because I know that there are IPO clubs in Australia. I guess they're in different states than yours.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks uniballer.
I really have looked at lots of breeders and dogs around here. My main priority is health and temperament. Most of the showline breeders in Melbourne do lots of health tests but only really rely on a breed survey for temperament testing. And most working line breeders here only really focus on workability, hardness. These guys are what I have found to be the in between, I appreciate your advice 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

